# Happy First Birthday Jack!



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

Jack's first birthday was yesterday, and I can't believe 10 months have already gone by. So proud of this smart boy.


----------



## Ozzieleuk (Mar 23, 2014)

Jack looks like he is very happy. Very handsome boy too.
Happy Birthday Jack!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday Jack!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Jack! Beautiful picture!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday Jack you are handsome!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday Jack. Hope you had a wonderful day. You look pretty darn happy in your picture. Beautiful scenery and pup.


----------



## silentbob1981 (Apr 6, 2017)

Such a stately boy! Even with the tongue out!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Happy 1st Birthday Jack!!


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

silentbob1981 said:


> Such a stately boy! Even with the tongue out!


Lol. He looks stately maybe 10% of the time. The rest of the time he's running around like a fool, trying to be a lap dog, or playing pranks on us.


----------

